# Looking for an Old Contact



## Yeti98 (Jun 4, 2014)

I am looking to connect with a guy I used to know from southern MN who was a Chief of Police and building a large scale set up. I can't for the life of me remember his name and was hoping someone on the forums here could help me out.

I wish I had more information for you . Please help if you can.

Cory


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Cory,

That would be me....

Have not been active with large scale, or any scale, since the last great storm destroyed the outdoor layout.

I do have a bunch of LS stuff to dispose of as a result.

You can best reach me at:

[email protected]

or

515 556 0436

Andre`


----------

